# What do you think about my Cream Sable dog's conformation?



## kriegerhund

Hello, I posted a couple pictures a few months ago of my dog and would like to post a couple more recent ones to see what everyone thinks. Still trying to learn as much as I can. Please let me know what you think and what would be considered good or bad in her conformation. The picture of her without a leash on is of her at 8 months old. The picture of her with the leash on is of her at 9 months old. Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I can't say anything for conformation, but I do have two comments!
First, beautiful! :wub:
Second, maybe try to bring the hind leg on the opposite side back just a little bit  I was given the same advice, and it did make a difference in the appearance of her stack (though Koda will not let me pull it to a 100% suitable position).


----------



## marbury

When you stack your girl, keep the hock at a right angle to the ground. Depending on how 'extreme' you want your dog to look, keep the opposite leg a little further back. With the current coat she actually looks a lot more like a mal than a GSD; no worries, she's young and its hot out right now. Her coat can still fill out, especially around the neck.


----------



## Zeeva

I've never seen a GSD coloring like that. I must say, she is BEAUTIFUL! <3



More pictures PLEEEEAAASSSSEEE!!!


----------



## kriegerhund

Thank you! I am new to stacking German Shepherds so I am still learning allot. I get asked allot if she is a malinois because of her color, but she is AKC German Shepherd. Her color is considered cream sable and from my understanding I think it is allowed since she has a black mask. Not sure though. Still new to the whole German Shepherd breed. Thanks for the advice and input! Here is a picture of her face...


----------



## Freestep

kriegerhund said:


> Her color is considered cream sable and from my understanding I think it is allowed since she has a black mask.


Hmmm.... never heard the term "cream sable". I don't think you'd want to get into a show ring with this dog; the lack of pigment is definitely a fault, not sure if it's a disqualifying fault. Other than the pigment issue, she is a pretty dog. Where did you get her?


----------



## kriegerhund

I am not planning on showing her in conformation since I know that the lack of pigmentation is a fault. If you do a search on cream sable shepherds you can find others that are her color. That is how I found the name of her color. I am just trying to learn more about conformation not really color as I know her color is a fault. I would just like to know how her structure is. Before I get another pup that I would show in conformation I would like to learn as much as I can. Thank you for your input! She is from a breeder in Maryland. Thanks again!


----------



## marbury

One can also search for "blue shepherds", "panda shepherds", and "maskless shepherds" and find plenty of other dogs of those colors. That doesn't necessarily mean that a judge in the ring will put you up for anything. 

What are those ribbons for? Congratulations on winning them, in whatever venue you did! *thumbs up*


----------



## kriegerhund

marbury said:


> One can also search for "blue shepherds", "panda shepherds", and "maskless shepherds" and find plenty of other dogs of those colors. That doesn't necessarily mean that a judge in the ring will put you up for anything.


I have heard of those colors before. I am not even sure if cream sable is her "official color". That is just what others called that color so I stuck with it . I do not think that sasha would ever win anything mainly because of her color. So I do not plan on trying in conformation, just trying to learn. I am showing her in AKC obedience so that is what the ribbons are for. Thank you!


----------



## Freestep

kriegerhund said:


> I am not even sure if cream sable is her "official color". That is just what others called that color so I stuck with it .


I don't think it is an "official" color, I don't remember seeing it on the AKC form. I have heard the term "golden sable" to describe the Malinois-type coloration your dog has, and the "cream" appearance is just a lack of yellow/brown pigment. "Cream sable" almost sounds like a BYB term to make the color seem "rare" or special... as such, I would hesitate to call her that if she were my dog, but I don't know what I would call the color. 

As far as her conformation, I am not expert enough to comment.


----------



## martemchik

What I would do is find some shepherd experts around you. Ones that can really point things out to you about her conformation. It's really hard to do that on a picture because of angles and also stacking ability. Find a club that does conformation or a GSD club and someone in there will point out all her faults...seriously some of those people are really good at it. They'll explain to you certain angles and certain lengths that no one on here will really be able to tell you. I've been reading these threads for a long time, but until someone really pointed the terms out to me on my dog I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## kriegerhund

martemchik said:


> What I would do is find some shepherd experts around you. Ones that can really point things out to you about her conformation. It's really hard to do that on a picture because of angles and also stacking ability. Find a club that does conformation or a GSD club and someone in there will point out all her faults...seriously some of those people are really good at it. They'll explain to you certain angles and certain lengths that no one on here will really be able to tell you. I've been reading these threads for a long time, but until someone really pointed the terms out to me on my dog I had no idea what was going on.


Thanks for the advice! I definitely will look around for someone in the area that could help me understand the German Shepherd's conformation and point out her faults! Thanks again!


----------



## lhczth

Very square female with flat withers, ok topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Good length of upper arm. OK pasterns and feet. Good pigment (black nose, eyes look dark, lips), but her color is extremely faded.


----------



## kriegerhund

lhczth said:


> Very square female with flat withers, ok topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Good length of upper arm. OK pasterns and feet. Good pigment (black nose, eyes look dark, lips), but her color is extremely faded.


Thank you for the critique!


----------



## Lucky Paw

i love the black mask , she seems athletic and has a nice top line


----------



## kriegerhund

I took a few more recent photos of my girl, Sasha. She just turned a year old. I already know her color is a fault... any additional thoughts on her conformation? Thanks!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Nice tail, and nice dark eyes.  I'm still learning so that's all I can say for sure right now. I must pull out my "Gsd Conformation print-outs." LOL!


----------



## shiksa

She is an Ay sable is the technical term. She is a beautiful dog in all aspects


----------



## hectormauritius

I do have one same coat colour
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....20/1470329_10202828611738613_1807559481_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....20/1482794_10202946688690463_1685928926_n.jpg


----------



## Doc

Your dog has filled in nicely. Your stack is much better. Nice top and bottom line. Good front and rear angles. Short but nice croup. Pasterns look better. Color would be labeled a fault in AKC ring. Have you considered showing in the UKC shows?


----------



## marbury

Doc said:


> Your dog has filled in nicely. Your stack is much better. Nice top and bottom line. Good front and rear angles. Short but nice croup. Pasterns look better. Color would be labeled a fault in AKC ring. Have you considered showing in the UKC shows?


UKC isn't a catch-all for dogs with faults. Faded color is still undesirable in that registry.


----------



## Harry and Lola

I love your GSDs coat colour - really beautiful


----------



## Liesje

Correct, according to the UKC standard, the dog's color is a "serious fault", exactly the same as the AKC standard.


----------



## Doc

marbury said:


> UKC isn't a catch-all for dogs with faults. Faded color is still undesirable in that registry.


Where did I say that AKC was a "catch-all" and they over-looked coat color? WHERE?
I think the OP would enjoy UKC showing perhaps even more than the almighty AKC and all their drama and cut throat competitors.


----------



## Doc

Yes. Coat color is such a serious fault in the UKC, they even named a "blue" as Grand Champion.


----------



## Liesje

I do agree there is less drama and politics; it is a more novice-friendly venue. No pro-handling allowed.

The standard was revised in May 2012. Lack of pigment on the nose is now a disqualifying fault (meaning it must be reported to the UKC and cannot place). This was one of the additions to the standard in 2012. This would include a truly "blue" dog since they lack black pigment. I don't think revising the standard means they'd strip titles previous awarded, but a blue dog cannot place or finish under today's standard (I believe the same is true for AKC, they don't disqualify blues but have the same DQ regarding the nose pigment). Not saying I agree or disagree, just saying...


----------



## marbury

Anyone with their dog in a registry can put them in the ring. That doesn't mean they'll ever see a placement or a ribbon. Sure, come on down to a local UKC show, pay your money, and have fun. But as a person who shows mostly in UKC and is very successful and proud of their accomplishments with their dogs it gets quite tiresome when people suggest shunting dogs with obvious conformation faults into my primary registry. 

The OP has an awesome dog. There's no compelling reason to chase a Grand Championship title in UKC.


----------



## FirefighterGSD

Pretty and very unique looking (color) dog. Where in Maryland are you located? I'm a fellow Marylander too.


----------



## carmspack

I do like the proportions of this dog and would not call her square .
I think the conformation is balanced , with a nice back . I wouldn't call the wither flat -- I think this is a young dog who still has some developing and muscling up to do. 
As to the colour , it was suggested by a person who studies these things, that this looks like the same fawn pattern found in Great Danes, Boxers and Malinois . You can see pictures of local herding dogs in the von Stephanitz book with this colour pattern. Mask is nice . 
I did some training with a dog with this colour way back in the 70's , a GSD that did a lot of magazine, fashion shoots , and TV advertising . Ludwig . Temperament was a dream to work with .


----------



## MichaelE

I always thought of Ossie as being fawn colored.


----------



## TommyB681

great looking dog


----------

